# Mark Kerr: Returning to MMA



## Andrew Green (Mar 15, 2006)

Press Release:

 DENVER, COLORADO  Long considered one of the premier mixed martial artists in the world, Mark Kerr makes his return to cagefighting on May 6, 2006 in Denver, Colorado at the sophomore effort of American Championship Fighting(sm) entitled Exodus. Fighting for the first 
 ever ACF(sm) World Heavyweight Championship, Kerr will be competing against Wes The Project Sims at the Denver Coliseum. Tickets for the event go on sale Friday, March 17 at 10 a.m. (MST).

 A celebrated collegiate wrestler, Kerr rolled through the competition in the Ultimate Fighting Championship® and was doing the same when he entered the Pride Fighting Championship. He entered the year 2000 with 
 an undefeated professional record looking to take home the first ever Pride Grand Prix tournament championship.

 As documented by the highly acclaimed HBO documentary The Smashing Machine, this is when Kerrs world started to fall apart. His personal life in turmoil and a life-threatening addiction to painkillers brought 
 his once promising career to a halt. Now, more than two years since his last fight and nearly nine years since he has competed on American soil, The One, The Only, The Original Mark Kerr returns to the cage to get his career and life back on track.

 At ACF(sm) Exodus, Kerr faces Wes Sims, who himself is a veteran of the Ultimate Fighting Championship® and mixed martial arts promotions around the world. Sims is a protégé of mixed martial arts legend Mark The Hammer Coleman.

 We couldnt be happier to host the return of Mark Kerr, said ACF(sm) CEO Rico Vecc. We consider it an honor to have him stepping into The Ocho(sm) to compete with Wes Sims for our first heavyweight title.

 Tickets for Kerrs return at ACF(sm) Exodus go on sale Friday, March 17, 2006 priced at $150, $100, $75, $50, $35, and $29. Tickets for children 12 and under are available for $5 and children under 6 for 
 free. Tickets are available online at www.TicketsWest.com, by calling 866-464-2626, or in person at all Front Range King Soopers locations.

 Other fighters on the card will include ACF(sm) Welterweight Champion 
 John Cronk, Donald The Cowboy Cerrone, Donnie Mad Dog Liles, Ray Elbe, and Chilo Gonzalez. The full fight card for ACF(sm) Exodus will be released soon. Fight card subject to change.

 ©American Championship Fighting, LLC 2006 - All rights reserved.

 -----
 About American Championship Fighting, LLC
 American Championship Fighting, LLC is a premier mixed martial arts 
 promotion. Under the ownership of Rico Vecc Promotions(sm), the ACF(sm) 
 provides a combination of the preeminent mixed martial arts fighters in 
 the world in a highly entertaining atmosphere. For more information go 
 to www.theACF.net or www.sorealithurts.com.

 Rico Vecc Promotions(sm), owner of the ACF(sm), is operated by 
 successful entrepreneur and the CEO of the ACF(sm) Rico Vecc. A 
 self-made millionaire, Vecc built his fortune in real estate investing 
 and has committed to helping others through his National Wealth 
 Institute (www.NationalWealthInstitute.com) and his book How to Become 
 a Millionaire in Your Jeans and a T-Shirt Through Real Estate.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish Mark all the best in his return to MMA.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 15, 2006)

Past his prime.


----------



## ace (Mar 15, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> I wish Mark all the best in his return to MMA.
> Pax
> Cujo


 

Definitely Good Luck to him as well.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

They said that Mark Coleman was past his prime also, but his latest victory says maybe not?
Pax
Cujo


----------

